# Other peoples herps



## addy (May 29, 2007)

I am new here and thanks to my trusty mate, not mentioning any names "cough Njlocksmith couch", i made abit of an entrance with hype over my reptile. Yeah i like him. But i'd love to know what other people have. What reptile do you call your pet? They all seem to have some unique character, nothing like a dog or anything, but it is there. 
Basically i would like to know about the reptiles people want and or have, i mean the ones that are specail to you in some way.

"so, hello people my name is addy, i have 1 water dragon and a murry short neck turtle. i think they are most amusing and in the future i am looking to get a boyd's forest dragon. How about you?


----------



## MrBredli (May 29, 2007)

I have Woma's, BHP's, Jungles, Spotted's, Stimmies (3 locales), Diamonds (2 locales), Classic Bredl's, Partial-Stripe Bredl's, Children's and a girlfriend... she bites the most.


----------



## Snow1369 (May 29, 2007)

i have snakes, i'ml ooking at getting more in the future, lols Have fun this sites great, Welcome!


----------



## Charlie (May 29, 2007)

Hi addy, i have various pythons and some tree snakes, i'm just curious did you sell the parents that produced your albino EWD?


----------



## noidea (May 29, 2007)

hey addy welcome, you sure did make for an interesting read your dragon is neat as, I have a coastal so does my hubby my 4 year old has a stimsons and hopefully on thursday 2 geckos. and no doubt plenty more in the future.


----------



## addy (May 29, 2007)

You guys are loaded with animals. mrbredi i love the hit on your girlfriend. do you plan to breed her? thanks for the welcome snow1369...charlie after numerous pm's advicing that i keep further infomation about me and my lizard under wrapes, i have become abit paranoid for tonight. so i decided to keep the rest of it under wrapes till i have news on my breeding project. 

And noidea, with a husband, 4 year old, 3 other animals your houe sounds like a zoo.


----------



## theduclos (May 29, 2007)

Just got the one big albino snake...

Im so sorry. but it was there. :lol: 

In other news my vic herps liscense has been sent through, just waiting to get my license so i can go and get 1-2 beardies to start off on.


----------



## addy (May 29, 2007)

You have..?....theduclos, is...is that a sexual reference?
on second thought, don't answer that


----------



## theduclos (May 29, 2007)

Lol, yeah

*heads off to bed with a shameful smile*


----------



## Twiggz (May 29, 2007)

Have the following:
Thick Tails (underwoodisaurus milii)
Knob Tails (Nephrurus l.levis)
Broad Tails (phyllurus platurus)
Golden Tails (Strophorus Taenicauda)
Northern Spiny (Strophorus Ciliaris)
Ring Tails (C.Louisiadensis)
Wheat Belt Stone (D.G.Granariensis)
Clone (H.Bineoi)
Central Beardies (P.Vitticeps)
Diamond Pythons 

Pretty well want any other nice looking species of gecko, and hoping to get in the future:
Hypo Bredli
NT Blackheads
GTP
RSP

What about yourself addy? (other than the EWD of course)


----------



## Miffy (May 29, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> I have Woma's, BHP's, Jungles, Spotted's, Stimmies (3 locales), Diamonds (2 locales), Classic Bredl's, Partial-Stripe Bredl's, Children's and a girlfriend... she bites the most.



Apart from your girlfriend, which is your favourite out of them and for what reasons?


----------



## MrBredli (May 29, 2007)

Hard to say, i wouldn't really say i have a favourite. I'm really looking forward to seeing what the Jungles can produce this season and also the striped bredli so they have most of my attention at the moment. If i had to pick one individual snake however, i'd probably say the male Tanami, he's gorgeous and ever so placid.


----------



## krissy78 (May 30, 2007)

i have childreni,water pythons,coastals,bredli and 1 integrade (pet only)... will soon have diamonds and Murray Darlings, will be getting in the not so distant future jungles, olives and bhp's, don't own any other variety of reptile yet, however my son is begging me to get some Eastern Water Dragons which I have to admit i did go look at yesterday... i also bought him a book on caring for them...


----------



## noidea (May 30, 2007)

addy said:


> And noidea, with a husband, 4 year old, 3 other animals your house sounds like a zoo.


 not so much a zoo as the beginning of a menagerie my son's dog lives at my parents house as we are in a unit at the mo plus I breed siamese fighting fish and the minute we move into our own place (a Property in the middle of nowhere) my hubby will be breeding race horses and I want a PIG:lol:


----------



## Tatelina (May 30, 2007)

I had a blue tongue..but it escaped.
So did my beardie.
I cried.
Then got an award for being the blondest brunette around.
I cried.
Then I got over it and bought a few other random things. Which now live under my bed...in jars.


----------



## Tatelina (May 30, 2007)

Random: Was that albino EWD thread deleted?


----------



## Chris1 (May 30, 2007)

no, its here,..
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?p=841558#post841558

i have 2 beardys and a bredli.


----------



## ScardyKate (May 30, 2007)

I have a 15 month old Bredli (Houdini - because he's an escape artist) and I'm looking at getting a Murry Darling hatchie early next year. Also have two cats, two dogs, a bird and a fiance - and can I say that the fiance is a very rare breed who even cleans up after himself - not something you find every day!


----------



## Lozza (May 30, 2007)

Hi addy welcome to the site -you have a nice EWD  

I have water pythons, black headed pythons, bredlis, knob tailed geckos (N. levis pilbarensis), marbled geckos, ridge tailed monitors and a broad banded sand swimmer.
I am getting a murray darling carpet and some beardies.
I hope to get in the near future some marbled velvet geckos, rough knob tailed geckos (amyae)and katherine form ciliaris (spiny tail geckos)

ooh forgot I also have box patterned geckos


----------



## Miss B (May 30, 2007)

My partner and I have two dogs (Kataan - his Siberian Husky and Malibu - my King Charles Cavalier Spaniel) and will probably be getting a Bredli sometime soonish. A few beardies are probably on the cards at some point also.

Have had loads of pets growing up: birds, a snake, rabbits, horses, dogs, cats, fish, you name it!


----------



## cmclean (May 30, 2007)

I have 4 species of geckos, I love my leaf tails though and 4 snakes,, I am getting used to them slowly but surely... Love my Bredii the most....


----------



## salebrosus (May 30, 2007)

Snakes: Woma's, Bhp's, Diamond, Bredl, Cape York, Coastals, Stimsons, Childrens, Golden Crown, Water Python.
Lizards; Forest dragons, EWD, Blueys, Land Mullet, King Skink, Burns Dragon, ciliaris and pilbarensis geckos, Storr's, Ackie. I'm sure i'm missing leaving someone out.

Names: Brutus, Belle, Windsor, Cleveland, Princess, Primrose, Beautiful, Justice, serpenttongue, Ambrose, Marcia, Baron, Tiny, George, The rest don't have names as yet.

Brutus will always hold a special place in my heart as he is my first snake. Princess who is my first woma wasn't in the best shape when i got her but now she is a ferocious feeder with a beautiful temprament and nice and healthy. serpenttongue is a little angel as she was my first diamond (well the first on my paperwork and not on my Dad's.) and she is nice and healthy and feeds like a champ. 

Simone.


----------



## krusty (May 30, 2007)

all sorts of stuff.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 30, 2007)

i have a pet bat floating face down in my pool at the moment. im calling him bobby!


----------



## cyclamen (May 30, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> i have a pet bat floating face down in my pool at the moment. im calling him bobby!



LMAO u still make me laugh.


----------



## cmclean (May 30, 2007)

Glad you finally joined us Addy, you have been the point of interest this week,, and your baby


----------



## eladidare (May 30, 2007)

welcome addy. ive got childrens, bredli, coastal. but zoo will come soon!


----------



## dragon_tail (May 30, 2007)

hey addy, im adrian, good to have you around dude...
...ive got an eastern water dragon hatchling named bonnie, 
a stimsoni python named elvis
two angle headed dragons (spinipes, related to boyds) named lester and delyla,
some green tree frogs that share my semi aquatic 8 X2X2ft fish tank with assorted ratbag fish,
and a new natural form bredli im either callling pretzel, or buster
im lucky enough to have all my reptiles very tame and handle-happy!
their all got their own personalities, from elvis's obsession with women,
to bonnies attachment to thumbs (she goes straight for any thumb near her (not biting) but hugging it and "clipping on" not wanting to let go!
.....and my new bredli is timid as they come after a few days of unsureness, now i would happily kiss him on the face without a worry, but he has an obsession with speed! he swerves through fingers at full pace like its going out of fassion....
.... then falls asleep in your top pocket or nape of your neck!


----------



## addy (May 30, 2007)

very funny, you guys have soo much stuff. I used to have a fair bit of stuff, since i started with my older brother about 10 years ago, we've had- water dragons, blue tounges, eastern long neck turtles, jackie lash tail dragons, 1 beardie and a shingle back. 
As we got older and our parents bought dogs....(big mistake) it became impossible as the dogs would find ways breaking into our fortress out door enclosure (approx the floor space of a double lock up garage). the loss of a few blue tounges, and other dragons escpaing through the holes the dogs left. It ment he had to call it quits, this begun the slow and painfull process of losing our collection.
I think it is time to start again.


----------



## GraftonChic (Jun 2, 2007)

*I have*

2 children hatchies (1 mine) 1 my 14 year old daughter- Mine bites and scares the heck out of me, but ive called her bluff now. Im getting an intergrade end of year/early next year. We have an eastern beardie, and a blue tongue, and 3 central beardie bubs and 2 older 1, plus adding one from Bex(Twin Gums) next week. plus all our dogs, cats, birds, rats, mice, goats that we breed, horses . We have a huge property so full of animals.
Welcome to the site


----------

